

Show HN: Sentopia.net – Dedicated SMTP Instances + Sendy Frontend - _asciiker_
http://blog.kimeralive.com/sentopia-net-lets-get-down-to-business/

======
_asciiker_
new ready to use templates have just been added, feedback is welcomed!

